# Rolling road group day - anyone interested?



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

A couple of users here are thinking of a rolling road session.. If there were enough people interested, we could arrange a group day, saving us all a few quid and an excuse for another meet 

Anyone interested? 


Pete
newbie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I would go for a laugh but would not risk the car on the rollers esp if I have the new motor by then! I'll go up for the craic


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

rollers wont pop a piston ronald ....been on them many an occasion 

if your thinking ecc i might be able to work a deal (A)


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Could be - what sort of cost is involved?


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Their regular charge is £50 but if we get a group it will be cheaper, and if stoneyfordni can pull some strings then maybe cheaper again :thumb: 

Pete


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Count me in - try and make it a sat afternoon though if possible!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

usually if you can gather circa 15-20 people you get it for35-40 for two runs


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

With the interest shown so far, that is looking unlikely lol.

Any more takers?


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

any more on this?


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

yup count me in would love to see what the saff is putting out!


----------

